# Niagara on the Lake...suggestions for place to stay



## NTHC (Jul 19, 2009)

Just found a great deal on airfare to Buffalo so we have decided to take the kids to Niagara Falls next weekend. Hubby and I were there several years ago and thought NOTL was so beautiful. We booked the first two nights in Niagara. Does anyone have a suggestion of a place to stay for a night, maybe two with kids(19 and 12) at Niagara on the Lake?

Thanks in advance,
Cindy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 19, 2009)

Cindy,

Have you seen Niagra-on-the-Lake New York Times Travel Guide?


Top rated Niagra-on-the-Lake B&B's - from TripAdvisor


Richard


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 20, 2009)

The most popular are all part of the same hotel group:

- Queen's Landing
- Prince of Wales (most central)
- Pillar and Post
- Oban Inn (second most central)

I've stayed at all except Queens Landing and all are top quality but can be quite pricey in summer.

Beyond that there's one or two more economy options as well as B&B's


----------

